# Meklē produktu? >  Miniatūri r-ra zobrati

## abergs

Kur Rīgā/LV/EU varētu meklēt/izgatavot šādus zobratiņus:
[attachment=1:996km47y]P61.gif[/attachment:996km47y]
[attachment=0:996km47y]P71.gif[/attachment:996km47y]
Var būt arī metāla (bronzas,tērauda); iesākumam kādi 10 gab., perspektīvā ir ~250 vienādi reduktori ar šamiem un
pamazām beidzas nost. Un cik zinu arī citās firmās tāda pat šaize  ::  Pasūtot jaunu bloku ar reduktoru XXX euro.
Varbūt zināma kāda modelistu lapa kur paskatīties?

----------


## juris90

# Zobratu izgatavošana
- Taisnzobu
- slīpzobu, diametrs no 10 mm līdz 800 mm; M = 0,8-12
- koniskie zobrati, diametrs līdz 300 mm; M = 1-8
- zobrati ar iekšējo zobu, diametrs līdz 550 mm; M = l-6
http://metalapstrade.times.lv/lv/uslugi.html
vel noteikti tev var palidzet robotu buvetaji. zinu ka mana universitatee, kad buveja sumorobotu tad pasutija kaut kadai firmai terauda zobratus, kurus izgrieza ar lazera palidzibu, ja vajag varu pa nakamo nedelju uzzinat, kur vinji deva.

----------


## abergs

Thx par linku!
Tikai viņu projektu vadītājs ilgi viebās ieraudzījis oriģinālu un beigās paziņoja 
ka viņi nevarot tik mazus uztaisīt...  ::

----------


## Dzinis

Pamēģini http://www.tehmet.lv/TEHMETRUS/Kontakty.html

----------


## Vikings

Teorētiski ir iespēja viņus kvalitatīvi atliet. Ja interesē - varu pagādāt lējēja kontaktus.

----------


## abergs

> Teorētiski ir iespēja viņus kvalitatīvi atliet. Ja interesē - varu pagādāt lējēja kontaktus.


 Ja visi striķi trūks, došu ziņu PM...

----------


## juris90

ja neaizmirsishu tad ieskrieshu universitate uzjautat, kur vinji robotiem zobratus gatavoja, jo tie bija pat 5mm diametra.

----------


## abergs

> ja neaizmirsishu tad ieskrieshu universitate uzjautat, kur vinji robotiem zobratus gatavoja, jo tie bija pat 5mm diametra.


 Būtu labi...

----------


## juris90

sorry noskaidroju, nesanaks tur uztaisit tadus zobratus, jo tev ir divlimenja zobrats bet ar lazeri tadu neizgriezisi, ir tikai variants dabut labu tadu pashu zobratu un no vinja, ģibsī izveidot formu un liet bronzu iekšā veidnē un tad centru priekš asites izurbt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tad var taisīt to zobratu no divām daļām, lielo ar caurumu vidū kā mazais zobrats un mazo par lielā biezumu garāku. pēc tam mazo ielīmē (ielodē, iemetina) lielajā.

----------


## GTC

> Tad var taisīt to zobratu no divām daļām, lielo ar caurumu vidū kā mazais zobrats un mazo par lielā biezumu garāku. pēc tam mazo ielīmē (ielodē, iemetina) lielajā.


 Jā, pastāv tāds variants, bet tomēr labāk, ja mazā zobrata daļa - kakls, kurš ''ieies'' lielājā zobratā, cilindriski ir ar gludu virsmu, diametrā dažu 100/daļu mazāks nekā zobu dziļums, bet tai pašā brīdī par dažām 100/daļām lielāks, nekā lielā zobrata centrālā urbuma diametrs. Sekojoši, abus zobratus, mehāniski sapresē kopā. 
Ja zobrats griežas TIKAI vienā virzienā, tad lietderīgāka metode ir, kad uz mazā zobrata kakla uzgriež vītni, sekojoši tādu, lai pie zobrata pārvada slodes, abi zobrati savilktos kopā. Drošības labad, pirms zobratus savstarpēji saskrūvētu, vajadzētu lietot speciālu (atkarībā no pielietotā materiāla) līmi. Ja nav līmes, tad no otras puses vat ieķernēt vītnes aploci divās, trijās vietās. Zobratu labāk izgatavot no kaprona, vai fosforbronzas. Vienīgi, uz sitiena vairs nevarēšu pateikt, kur šobrīd var izgatavot tik maza izmēra zobratus. '80 beigās/'90 sākumā, tādus varēja izgatavot gan VEF, gan Liepājas Mašīnbūves rūpnīcās (savulaik strādāju abās), gan jau arī ka vēl kur citur.

G.

----------


## guguce

Kaut kur pie Tehniskās bija 3D ploteris.

----------


## jans

Varu ieteikt sliktaku variantu,tur kur sarkanie apliši ar mazu urbiti izurb caurumus un caurumos iepresē šujamās adatas.vietu kur norauti zobi jāpadziļina jo norauto zobu vietā atradīsies pretēja zobrata zobi.Tādas muļķības savulaik biju darījis kasešniekiem.Tas ko iesaku ir tikai tai gadijumā ja nav citu variantu.

----------


## GTC

> Varu ieteikt sliktaku variantu,tur kur sarkanie apliši ar mazu urbiti izurb caurumus un caurumos iepresē šujamās adatas.vietu kur norauti zobi jāpadziļina jo norauto zobu vietā atradīsies pretēja zobrata zobi.Tādas muļķības savulaik biju darījis kasešniekiem.Tas ko iesaku ir tikai tai gadijumā ja nav citu variantu.


 Nu nē, tak autors raksta ka perspektīvā = 250 zobrati! Tādu krūmu metodi var pielietot tikai bezizejas situācijā, ar aprēķinu, ka jānovelk reduktorm kāds minimums. Te lieta laikam ir daudz nopietnāka, ja jau tiek minēts tik liels skaits!!!




> Kur meklēt šādus zobratiņus ... iesākumam kādi 10 gab., perspektīvā ir ~250 vienādi reduktori ar šamiem un
> pamazām beidzas nost. Un cik zinu arī citās firmās tāda pat šaize  Pasūtot jaunu bloku ar reduktoru XXX euro.


 Nezinu kādām iekārtām ir vajadzīgi šie zobrati, bet ja jau ir vajadzīgi tik daudz, tad varbūt ir vērts vērsties pie reduktora ražotāja, un iespējams ka tādu daudzumu var pasūtīt.

G.

----------


## abergs

> bet ja jau ir vajadzīgi tik daudz, tad varbūt ir vērts vērsties pie reduktora ražotāja


 Ražotājs piedāvā vienīgi pirkt visu bloku par nnn euro.
Un visiem reduktoriem izbeidzas tieši šis/konkretais zobrats.



> Te lieta laikam ir daudz nopietnāka, ja jau tiek minēts tik liels skaits


 Iekārtai jāstrādā 24/7 stundas bez pārtraukuma (idealā variantā).

----------


## jans

> Varu ieteikt sliktaku variantu,tur kur sarkanie apliši ar mazu urbiti izurb caurumus un caurumos iepresē šujamās adatas.vietu kur norauti zobi jāpadziļina jo norauto zobu vietā atradīsies pretēja zobrata zobi.Tādas muļķības savulaik biju darījis kasešniekiem.Tas ko iesaku ir tikai tai gadijumā ja nav citu variantu.
> 
> 
>  Nu nē, tak autors raksta ka perspektīvā = 250 zobrati! Tādu krūmu metodi var pielietot tikai bezizejas situācijā, ar aprēķinu, ka jānovelk reduktorm kāds minimums. Te lieta laikam ir daudz nopietnāka, ja jau tiek minēts tik liels skaits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cik vismaz biju taisijis  neviens tā arī nebija nobiris.Agrāk vecajiem pulksteņiem bija tāda principa zobratiņi

----------


## ddff

> Jā, pastāv tāds variants, bet tomēr labāk, ja mazā zobrata daļa - kakls, kurš ''ieies'' lielājā zobratā, cilindriski ir ar gludu virsmu, diametrā dažu 100/daļu mazāks nekā zobu dziļums, bet tai pašā brīdī par dažām 100/daļām lielāks, nekā lielā zobrata centrālā urbuma diametrs. Sekojoši, abus zobratus, mehāniski sapresē kopā.


 Shis nesanaak, ja zobratus griezh ar laazeru vai plazmu. Tad paliek iespeeja lielaa zobrata centraa izgriezt mazaa zobrata formu, bet nedaudz mazaaku, lai vareetu iepreseet. 

ddff

----------


## ansius

cik tev tos zobratus vajag? daudz - tad ir vērts štancēt (ir gali iestādē kura uztaisīs tev i presforumu i izštancēs), ja pāris tad kas tev liedz formiņu uztaisīt (te materiālu izvēle plaša) un pašam no epoksīda izliet? pēdējo metodi bieži pielieto restaurējot antīkus radio, kuriem kloķi ir samērā unikāli viena aparāta robežās.

----------


## GTC

> Jā, pastāv tāds variants, bet tomēr labāk, ja mazā zobrata daļa - kakls, kurš ''ieies'' lielājā zobratā, cilindriski ir ar gludu virsmu, diametrā dažu 100/daļu mazāks nekā zobu dziļums, bet tai pašā brīdī par dažām 100/daļām lielāks, nekā lielā zobrata centrālā urbuma diametrs. Sekojoši, abus zobratus, mehāniski sapresē kopā.
> 
> 
>  Shis nesanaak, ja zobratus griezh ar laazeru vai plazmu. Tad paliek iespeeja lielaa zobrata centraa izgriezt mazaa zobrata formu, bet nedaudz mazaaku, lai vareetu iepreseet. 
> 
> ddff


 Manis aprakstītais attiecas, pielietojot virpošanas, frēzēšanas, zobu tēšanas metodes. Pilnīgi piekrītu tam, ka citādu metožu apstrādes/izgatavošanas procesos, to tehnoloģijas ir savādākas. 
GTC neorentējas lāzeru un plazmu metožu tehnoloģijās.

G.

----------


## Janis14

> Kur Rīgā/LV/EU varētu meklēt/izgatavot šādus zobratiņus:
> [attachment=1:21hs85yr]P61.gif[/attachment:21hs85yr]
> [attachment=0:21hs85yr]P71.gif[/attachment:21hs85yr]
> Var būt arī metāla (bronzas,tērauda); iesākumam kādi 10 gab., perspektīvā ir ~250 vienādi reduktori ar šamiem un
> pamazām beidzas nost. Un cik zinu arī citās firmās tāda pat šaize  Pasūtot jaunu bloku ar reduktoru XXX euro.
> Varbūt zināma kāda modelistu lapa kur paskatīties?


 Nav EU, bet pats pirku šeit: http://www.gizmoszone.com
Velotrenažierim reduktorā vienam bija aplūzuši zobi. Tikai ass caurumu izurbu lielāku.

----------


## GTC

> ... kas tev liedz formiņu uztaisīt (te materiālu izvēle plaša) un pašam no epoksīda izliet? pēdējo metodi bieži pielieto restaurējot antīkus radio, kuriem kloķi ir samērā unikāli viena aparāta robežās.


 Tādiem kloķīšiem varbūt būs OK, bet pie lielākas mehāniskās slodzes, epiņi nederēs, jo tiem ir slikta nodilumizturība (... no pieredzes), ja nu vienīgi pastāv tādi epiņi, kuri sakalstot pārvēršas megacieti.

G.

----------


## abergs

> Nav EU, bet pats pirku šeit: http://www.gizmoszone.com


 Paldies, izskatās cerīgi...

----------

